

Reddit now supports full-site HTTPS - tylerwr
http://www.redditblog.com/2014/09/hell-its-about-time-reddit-now-supports.html

======
vader1
Anyone else starting to get creeped out by the amount of sites using
Cloudflare (including HN itself)?

By now these guys are probably handling at least 25% of all my webbrowsing
traffic, and because of their man-in-the-middle architecture they are not only
able to track your browsing habits, but also to actually see all the plaintext
content flowing between you and the destination server.

This is starting to become one giant single point of failure as well as way
too much private information in the hands of one single (USA-based, ahem)
entity. And it's not just sites like HN and Reddit; but also Bitcoin
exchanges, domain name registrars, etc; sites you'd expect to be a little more
picky about which party to BCC on every last bit of private user information.

